# Attention Michigan Youth Hunters!



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.realtree.com/forums/show...D=70b3b10dbeef7bc8d72494414c36ce18#Post886873

I found this on another board. So all you Michigan Youth Hunters here's a real good chance for some good hunting, from the looks of it.
Good Luck!


----------



## jci63piebald (Jan 24, 2006)

If you have any question about this hunt, I will check in this area often.

Thanks John


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Parent or guardian must accompany the hunter. We have a many local motels in the area. You are responsible for getting here, license, food and lodging. If you do not have a rifle, I have a youth model you can use. Its a 243 savage, bolt action with a 3x9 scope. I will provide the ammo to go with the gun. This hunt is always on a weekend, 2 days only! Last year we hunted in the morning, then went to a different location (about 2 miles away) and stalked thru the woods. Then we ate lunch, to a break for awhile. Early afternoon we stalked the same area we did before lunch, and then went back to the shack. Dont be surprised to see in excess of 50 deer in one day, yes I said 50+. I may get permission to hunt a few more areas this year. Rest up before you come out, because we will be hunting hard. Any questions, feel free to post them here.

Got this off Real Tree


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*UPDATE*​

*Daylight in the Swamp has joined forces with the quest to share the outdoors with our youth. *

He will also be offering a *free Hunt* , in *Charlevoix County* 49720. He will be *donating* a *free shoulder mount* to the *winner* of this *contest* .

*If anyone else is interested in donating to this cause, feel free to p.m. me or E-mail at [email protected]* . Thank you Realtree for pinning this post, and all the other participating partners.

*RECAP - *Looking for two Youth Hunters for 2006 Youth Hunt. Parent or guardian must accompany the hunter. We have a many local motels in the area. You are responsible for getting here, license, food and lodging. If you do not have a rifle, both me and Daylight In The Swamp Taxidermy have youth size guns and ammo available at no charge. This hunt is always on a weekend, 2 days only! One hunt wil be in Emmet County 49706 and the other in Charlevoix County 49720.

How to enter contest? Write a p.m. or e-mail to me [email protected], explainging why you should be picked for this hunt.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*SUBMIT YOUR EXPLAINATION OF WHY YOU SHOULD BE PICKED*​
*[email protected]*


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*Michigan Youth Hunt 2006* 
MICHIGAN YOUTH HUNT 
2006

We are looking to take two Youth Hunters on the Michigan Youth Hunt this year 2006. You are responsible for getting here, license, food and lodging. Must have not shot a deer before.

If you don&#8217;t have a rifle, I have a youth model 243 savage, bolt action with a 3x9 scope. I will provide the ammo to go with the gun! We also have another gun and ammo available if the other hunter does not have a gun.

This is a rifle hunt only, the hunt is always on the weekend, and is for 2 days only. You must be accompanied by a parent or guardian. You must be between the ages of 14-16 at the time of the hunt. Normally, the last weekend in September.

There is no cost (zero) for the actual hunt, usage of the rifle or ammo. The only cost you will have will be transportation, food, lodging, and your tag.

We will be hunting in many different areas, some private land and some state land. Last years hunter harvested a very nice 8 point.

*Here is a copy of last years regulations.*
2005 Youth Firearm Deer Season 
There is a youth firearm deer season on September 24-25, 2005 on all lands in Michigan. Youths 12-16 years of age may take one deer during this special two-day season or one antlerless deer if the youth obtained an antlerless license or possesses a DMU permit. Youths 12 and 13 years of age cannot hunt deer with a firearm and are restricted to archery-only hunting with a combination or antlerless license.
A deer license authorizing the youth to take a deer with a firearm (regular, combination,) including antlerless license, or DMA permits, may be used if issued for the area/land upon which hunting. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. Hunters may not use bait during this season. All youth hunters are required to wear Hunter Orange. Archery licenses are not valid during this season.

Here is a current list of sponsors that are making this hunt happen.

John&#8217;s Mobile Marine Service 231-330-0887
Daylight in the Swamp Taxidermy 231-347-9789
Michigan Gun Owners

Donated Prizes to date &#8211; 2 Youth Hunts / one each
2 Shoulder Mounts / one each
2 Michigan Gun Owners Hats

If you would like to donate an item to the winners of the event. Please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

10 x 50 bino's added to the prize list to the winner.


----------



## rockfordredneckjr (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks, i was looking for a good place to hunt


----------



## rockfordredneckjr (Feb 22, 2006)

IR john said:


> 10 x 50 bino's added to the prize list to the winner.


 sweet


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

What an offer i would take that in a heart beat but i got 3 deer on me so that stinks well good lukc to who ever wins.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Only one entry so far?

I know, there's still alot of time until the season starts.
Maybe the age will be lowered by then too................


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Still looking!


----------



## hunter06 (May 15, 2006)

Hi my name is Brendon Delger and I am 16 years old. I have not gotten a deer yet and am looking to get my first sometime this year and I would like to go on this trip to get my chances higher and to have a fun time. I also have a .270 Winchester so I will not need a gun.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Please send all entries to [email protected]


----------



## hunter06 (May 15, 2006)

thanks i needed a youth hunt opportunity


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

less than 6 entries so far!


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

LESS THAN 100 DAYS UNTIL THIS HUNT! 





SIGN UP NOW!!!!!!!!


[email protected]


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe they will have to retype the contest to refigure the hunting age.


----------



## John Oakley (Sep 25, 2005)

IR john said:


> *SUBMIT YOUR EXPLAINATION OF WHY YOU SHOULD BE PICKED*​
> 
> *[email protected]*


 

my son posted an entry, do you know when you will be drawing ?


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Subject: Re: Looking for Michigan Youth Hunter 

*Due to law changes the contest has changed!* 
2006 Youth Firearm Deer Season

There will be a youth firearm deer season on *September 23-24, 2006* , on all lands in Michigan. Youths 10-16 years of age may take one deer during this special two-day season. Youths 10 and 11 cannot hunt deer with a firearm and are restricted to archery-only hunting.

A firearm, combination or antlerless license or Deer Management Assistance (DMA) permit authorizing the youth to take a deer with a firearm, may be used if issued for the area/land upon which hunting. Archery and junior archery licenses are not valid during this season. The kind of deer which may be taken is the same as during hte regular November firearm deer season. All youth hunters are required to wear Hunter Orange. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. It is unlawful to use bait during this season.

Michigan Youth Hunt 2006 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MICHIGAN YOUTH HUNT 
2006

We are looking to take two Youth Hunters on the Michigan Youth Hunt this year 2006. You are responsible for getting here, license, food and lodging. Must have not shot a deer yet.

If you dont have a rifle, I have a youth model 243 savage, bolt action with a 3x9 scope. I will provide the ammo to go with the gun! We also have another gun and ammo available if the other hunter does not have a gun.

This is a rifle hunt only, the hunt is always on the weekend, and is for 2 days only. You must be accompanied by a parent or guardian. You must be between the ages of 12-16 at the time of the hunt. Normally, the last weekend in September.

There is no cost (zero) for the actual hunt, usage of the rifle or ammo. The only cost you will have will be transportation, food, lodging, and your tag.

We will be hunting in many different areas, some private land and some state land. Last years hunter harvested a very nice 8 point.

*The winners will be picked and posted September 1st!* 
Here is a current list of sponsors that are making this hunt happen.

Johns Mobile Marine Service 231-330-0887
Daylight in the Swamp Taxidermy 231-347-9789
Michigan Gun Owners

Donated Prizes to date  2 Youth Hunts / one each
2 Shoulder Mounts / one each
2 Michigan Gun Owners Hats - signed by Fred Trost

If you would like to donate an item to the winners of the event. Please e-mail me at *[email protected]*


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

UPDATE

Subject: Re: Looking for Michigan Youth Hunter 

Due to law changes the contest has changed! 


2006 Youth Firearm Deer Season

There will be a youth firearm deer season on September 23-24, 2006 , on all lands in Michigan. Youths 10-16 years of age may take one deer during this special two-day season. Youths 10 and 11 cannot hunt deer with a firearm and are restricted to archery-only hunting.

A firearm, combination or antlerless license or Deer Management Assistance (DMA) permit authorizing the youth to take a deer with a firearm, may be used if issued for the area/land upon which hunting. Archery and junior archery licenses are not valid during this season. The kind of deer which may be taken is the same as during hte regular November firearm deer season. All youth hunters are required to wear Hunter Orange. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. It is unlawful to use bait during this season.

Youth Firearm Deer Season 

There will be a youth firearm deer season Sept. 23-24, 2006, on all lands 
in Michigan. Youths 10-16 years of age may take one antlered deer during this 
special two-day season or one antlerless deer if the youth obtained an antlerless 
license or possesses a Deer Management Assistance permit. Youths 10 and 11 
years of age are restricted to archery-only hunting. *Youths 12 and 13 are restricted to firearm hunting only on private land.* 

A firearm, combination or antlerless license or a DMA permit authorizing the 
youth to take a deer with a firearm may be used if issued for the area/land upon 
which hunting. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of 
age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess 
or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. 
Hunters may not use bait during this season. All youth hunters are required to 
wear Hunter Orange. Archery and junior archery deer licenses are not valid for 
this hunt. 

*Q: When and why was the age for youth to participate in hunting lowered?*

A: Public Act 280 was enacted this summer. The new legislation became effective on July 10, 2006. This new legislation lowered the minimum age to 10 to purchase a hunting license. A youth must be at least 12 years of age (it was 14) to hunt with a firearm for deer, bear, or elk. 12 and 13 year old big game firearm hunters are limited to hunting on private lands which includes commercial forest (CF) land. To firearm hunt CF land for antlerless deer a public land antlerless license is required.

*Q: Can a youth still purchase an antlerless deer hunting license over the counter? *

A: Youth 12 to 16 years old (10 & 11 year olds will be included after August 10) may purchase one junior antlerless license over the counter during the public land antlerless deer license application period July 15 through August 15. Junior antlerless licenses sold prior to August 10 will have the incorrect age printed on them. Beginning August 16 private land antlerless licenses will be sold over the counter. Youths may purchase one antlerless deer license a day, up to the maximum of 3.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MICHIGAN YOUTH HUNT 
2006

We are looking to take two Youth Hunters on the Michigan Youth Hunt this year 2006. You are responsible for getting here, license, food and lodging. Must have not shot a deer yet.

If you dont have a rifle, I have a youth model 243 savage, bolt action with a 3x9 scope. I will provide the ammo to go with the gun! We also have another gun and ammo available if the other hunter does not have a gun.

This is a rifle hunt only, the hunt is always on the weekend, and is for 2 days only. You must be accompanied by a parent or guardian. You must be between the ages of 12-16 at the time of the hunt. Normally, the last weekend in September.

There is no cost (zero) for the actual hunt, usage of the rifle or ammo. The only cost you will have will be transportation, food, lodging, and your tag.

We will be hunting in many different areas, some private land and some state land. Last years hunter harvested a very nice 8 point.

The winners will be picked and posted September 1st! 
Here is a current list of sponsors that are making this hunt happen.

Johns Mobile Marine Service 231-330-0887
Daylight in the Swamp Taxidermy 231-347-9789
Michigan Gun Owners

Donated Prizes to date  2 Youth Hunts / one each
2 Shoulder Mounts / one each
2 Michigan Gun Owners Hats - signed by Fred Trost

*To enter send explaination of why you should be picked to [email protected]. MUST NOT HAVE SHOT A DEER BEFORE!*


If you would like to donate an item to the winners of the event. Please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

20 days until we the announce of the winner. As of 8-12-06.

Only 6 entries to date  8-12-06

Get you entry is today  time is running out!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

That's a very generous offer. Thank you for caring about the future of hunting in Michigan.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*PRIZE UPDATE*

Subject: Re: Looking for Michigan Youth Hunter 

Due to law changes the contest has changed! 


2006 Youth Firearm Deer Season

There will be a youth firearm deer season on September 23-24, 2006 , on all lands in Michigan. Youths 10-16 years of age may take one deer during this special two-day season. Youths 10 and 11 cannot hunt deer with a firearm and are restricted to archery-only hunting.

A firearm, combination or antlerless license or Deer Management Assistance (DMA) permit authorizing the youth to take a deer with a firearm, may be used if issued for the area/land upon which hunting. Archery and junior archery licenses are not valid during this season. The kind of deer which may be taken is the same as during hte regular November firearm deer season. All youth hunters are required to wear Hunter Orange. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. It is unlawful to use bait during this season.

Youth Firearm Deer Season 

There will be a youth firearm deer season Sept. 23-24, 2006, on all lands 
in Michigan. Youths 10-16 years of age may take one antlered deer during this 
special two-day season or one antlerless deer if the youth obtained an antlerless 
license or possesses a Deer Management Assistance permit. Youths 10 and 11 
years of age are restricted to archery-only hunting. *Youths 12 and 13 are restricted to firearm hunting only on private land.* 

A firearm, combination or antlerless license or a DMA permit authorizing the 
youth to take a deer with a firearm may be used if issued for the area/land upon 
which hunting. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of 
age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess 
or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. 
Hunters may not use bait during this season. All youth hunters are required to 
wear Hunter Orange. Archery and junior archery deer licenses are not valid for 
this hunt. 

*Q: When and why was the age for youth to participate in hunting lowered?*

A: Public Act 280 was enacted this summer. The new legislation became effective on July 10, 2006. This new legislation lowered the minimum age to 10 to purchase a hunting license. A youth must be at least 12 years of age (it was 14) to hunt with a firearm for deer, bear, or elk. 12 and 13 year old big game firearm hunters are limited to hunting on private lands which includes commercial forest (CF) land. To firearm hunt CF land for antlerless deer a public land antlerless license is required.

*Q: Can a youth still purchase an antlerless deer hunting license over the counter? *

A: Youth 12 to 16 years old (10 & 11 year olds will be included after August 10) may purchase one junior antlerless license over the counter during the public land antlerless deer license application period July 15 through August 15. Junior antlerless licenses sold prior to August 10 will have the incorrect age printed on them. Beginning August 16 private land antlerless licenses will be sold over the counter. Youths may purchase one antlerless deer license a day, up to the maximum of 3.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MICHIGAN YOUTH HUNT 
2006

We are looking to take two Youth Hunters on the Michigan Youth Hunt this year 2006. You are responsible for getting here, license, food and lodging. Must have not shot a deer yet.

If you dont have a rifle, I have a youth model 243 savage, bolt action with a 3x9 scope. I will provide the ammo to go with the gun! We also have another gun and ammo available if the other hunter does not have a gun.

This is a rifle hunt only, the hunt is always on the weekend, and is for 2 days only. You must be accompanied by a parent or guardian. You must be between the ages of 12-16 at the time of the hunt. Normally, the last weekend in September.

There is no cost (zero) for the actual hunt, usage of the rifle or ammo. The only cost you will have will be transportation, food, lodging, and your tag.

We will be hunting in many different areas, some private land and some state land. Last years hunter harvested a very nice 8 point.

The winners will be picked and posted September 1st! 
Here is a current list of sponsors that are making this hunt happen.

Johns Mobile Marine Service 231-330-0887
Daylight in the Swamp Taxidermy 231-347-9789
Michigan Gun Owners
SAFR (SHOOTER'S ALLIANCE FOR FIREARM RIGHTS)

Donated Prizes to date  2 Youth Hunts / one each
2 Shoulder Mounts / one each
2 Michigan Gun Owners Hats - signed by Fred Trost
2 $25 gift cards for Gander Mountain / one each
2 $15 one year memberships to SAFR / one each
2 SAFR buttons / one each

*why you should be picked to [email protected]. MUST NOT HAVE SHOT A DEER BEFORE!*


If you would like to donate an item to the winners of the event. Please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## beararch#1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Darn I have two allready... Well i'd much rather have someone expierence that 1st kill than give me another... Once you get your first deer, you're hooked for life. Good luck to whoever wins, and thanks to the host of this hunt. Thats real nice!


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*ANOTHER PRIZE UPDATE*

*THIS FRIDAY SEPTEMBER 1ST WINNERS WILL BE LISTED!


*Subject: Re: Looking for Michigan Youth Hunter 

Due to law changes the contest has changed! 


2006 Youth Firearm Deer Season

There will be a youth firearm deer season on September 23-24, 2006 , on all lands in Michigan. Youths 10-16 years of age may take one deer during this special two-day season. Youths 10 and 11 cannot hunt deer with a firearm and are restricted to archery-only hunting.

A firearm, combination or antlerless license or Deer Management Assistance (DMA) permit authorizing the youth to take a deer with a firearm, may be used if issued for the area/land upon which hunting. Archery and junior archery licenses are not valid during this season. The kind of deer which may be taken is the same as during hte regular November firearm deer season. All youth hunters are required to wear Hunter Orange. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. It is unlawful to use bait during this season.

Youth Firearm Deer Season 

There will be a youth firearm deer season Sept. 23-24, 2006, on all lands 
in Michigan. Youths 10-16 years of age may take one antlered deer during this 
special two-day season or one antlerless deer if the youth obtained an antlerless 
license or possesses a Deer Management Assistance permit. Youths 10 and 11 
years of age are restricted to archery-only hunting. *Youths 12 and 13 are restricted to firearm hunting only on private land.* 

A firearm, combination or antlerless license or a DMA permit authorizing the 
youth to take a deer with a firearm may be used if issued for the area/land upon 
which hunting. The youth must be accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of 
age or older. An adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter cannot possess 
or carry a firearm or bow and arrow and does not need a deer hunting license. 
Hunters may not use bait during this season. All youth hunters are required to 
wear Hunter Orange. Archery and junior archery deer licenses are not valid for 
this hunt. 

*Q: When and why was the age for youth to participate in hunting lowered?*

A: Public Act 280 was enacted this summer. The new legislation became effective on July 10, 2006. This new legislation lowered the minimum age to 10 to purchase a hunting license. A youth must be at least 12 years of age (it was 14) to hunt with a firearm for deer, bear, or elk. 12 and 13 year old big game firearm hunters are limited to hunting on private lands which includes commercial forest (CF) land. To firearm hunt CF land for antlerless deer a public land antlerless license is required.

*Q: Can a youth still purchase an antlerless deer hunting license over the counter? *

A: Youth 12 to 16 years old (10 & 11 year olds will be included after August 10) may purchase one junior antlerless license over the counter during the public land antlerless deer license application period July 15 through August 15. Junior antlerless licenses sold prior to August 10 will have the incorrect age printed on them. Beginning August 16 private land antlerless licenses will be sold over the counter. Youths may purchase one antlerless deer license a day, up to the maximum of 3.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MICHIGAN YOUTH HUNT 
2006

We are looking to take two Youth Hunters on the Michigan Youth Hunt this year 2006. You are responsible for getting here, license, food and lodging. Must have not shot a deer yet.

If you dont have a rifle, I have a youth model 243 savage, bolt action with a 3x9 scope. I will provide the ammo to go with the gun! We also have another gun and ammo available if the other hunter does not have a gun.

This is a rifle hunt only, the hunt is always on the weekend, and is for 2 days only. You must be accompanied by a parent or guardian. You must be between the ages of 12-16 at the time of the hunt. Normally, the last weekend in September.

There is no cost (zero) for the actual hunt, usage of the rifle or ammo. The only cost you will have will be transportation, food, lodging, and your tag.

We will be hunting in many different areas, some private land and some state land. Last years hunter harvested a very nice 8 point.

The winners will be picked and posted September 1st! 
Here is a current list of sponsors that are making this hunt happen.

Johns Mobile Marine Service 231-330-0887
Daylight in the Swamp Taxidermy 231-347-9789
Michigan Gun Owners
SAFR (SHOOTER'S ALLIANCE FOR FIREARM RIGHTS)
The Paul H. Perry Foundation

Donated Prizes to date  2 Youth Hunts / one each
2 Shoulder Mounts / one each
2 Michigan Gun Owners Hats - signed by Fred Trost
2 $25 gift cards for Gander Mountain / one each
2 $15 one year memberships to SAFR / one each
2 SAFR buttons / one each
$50.00 from the Paul H. Perry Foundation

*why you should be picked to [email protected]. MUST NOT HAVE SHOT A DEER BEFORE!*


If you would like to donate an item to the winners of the event. Please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Contest winners to be announced this Friday!


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

All entries sent in, please check your e-mail!


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*Here are the winning letters:*

Hi, my name is Sarah and I am a 13 year old girl and I live in Grosse Pointe , Michigan . The reason why I think you should pick me is because I would love to shoot a deer. It would be a bonus for me if it was a buck because I would be the first person in my family to shoot a buck; but I would still love to shoot a doe because it would be my very first deer! I have been waiting a very long time to hunt. Every year I would sit in a blind either with my mom or dad for the experience. It has been a challenge for me because I have an older brother who can hunt. This would be a dream for me because where my parents hunt there are not that many deer. I love to go up north for being in the outdoors and to take pictures of the wildlife. Thanks

Sarah 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a daughter brittany that turned fourteen in October. She has been going hunting with me since she was little. Unfortunatley she has never been with me while harvesting a deer. Well this year I was ready to put her on her own in a blind and I did. I sat close where I could see her but out of range. Well I guess I gave her the wrong blind because a herd of deer came and stood out of her range and right in front of me. There was nothing that I wanted and I could see her looking with all hopes that they would turn and come her way. 

Heres the bad part. The place where I hunt is on private property but it is not mine. The owner leases it to a couple other guys sometimes and I have always had permission after building the owner a house at a very good rate. Well the hunters never hunted this year and it was toward the seasons end so I put her in a blind that has been on the property for years. 

Back to the story. 
After she sat and watched the deer in front of me the deer eventually left the area and headed into a nearby bedding area. I walked over to her and seen her excitement and told her to just sit there as evening was approaching and might offer another opportunity. It wasnt but a few minutes later out of the blue as luck would have it, here comes one of the leasing hunters. I watched as he walked up to her and made her get out of the stand. I walked up to see what was going on and he claimed he had some bait in the area and this was his little section of woods... so I gave it to him to save an argument in front of her. I finished with him at later a later time. 

Anyway, I am interested in taking her hunting where she wont be thrown out of a hunting area. I would also like to see her get a nice buck!


Ron 

________________________________________________________________
*Congratulations to the winners!*
You have been notified by e-mail.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

This morning at 7:30 a.m. Brittany harvested a 6 point buck. Pictures to come at a later date.
Thank you to all the sponsors who made this hunt a success!


----------



## Rat (Apr 7, 2006)

(From, Brittneys dad)

Well first of all I would like to thank John for a great time! He is a great guide and a very caring person. My daughter had a great time as well. John was a heck of a guide and even took us fishing, letting Brittney land about 15- 20 salmons. Best of all was the preparation, scouting and the time he took to help guide her in taking down a nice 6pt buck. The look on her face after shooting that buck was out of this world. 

I must be honest here..... I was skeptical about taking Brittney on this trip as I myself wondered, "why would these guys do this for these kids." I thought that there had to be a catch, so I asked John and Ernie from Day in the Swamp, why, why would you do this for these kids? They pointed out about how the sport is dying and how they want to pass the sport on to the next generation. They also pointed out how there are so many young kids that are sitting and wasting their lives playing video games because they never had the opportunity to go hunting. Ernie also explained as he held back tears, about how his father taught him to hunt and how he would like to give the same gift to others. He worded it best when he told a story of a Grandfather and grandson that he took on a hunt. He said after the young boy harvested a deer, the grandfathers head swelled with pride and the grandfather cried tears of joy. Ernie said at that point his own wife looked at him and whispered, " now I think I understand why you do this." 

Well I can tell you that these guys have two of the biggest hearts I have ever seen. These two guys put the word sport in sportsman! These guys care about this sport and go out of their way to pass the hunting tradition on to the next generation. I am overwhelmed in knowing that there are guys out there that take this much pride in this sport! 

While watching John fish, I noticed that most of the kids at the fishing hole knew and respected him. I also noticed that out of all the people fishing, John and the kids that knew him were about the only ones catching fish. My guess is that he probably taught most of them how to do it. I also noticed that most of the kids would release the fish, "above the dam"..to help the salmons trip upsteam easier...just as John would. 
John, I have always taking all my girls hunting and fishing with me, but you my friend showed me a whole other side of hunting in a way that I never seen it before.......You have showed me that its not all about me...its about them! 
God Bless! 

Pics will be posted soon and maybe the video of the hunt! Thanks again!


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Youth hunters first deer with proud father.


----------



## Pond in the pines (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi my name is Eric my daughter got picked to do the youth hunt.I am replying to tell you that this was a hunt of a life time for myself and my daughter.I will start of by telling you she did not get a deer.That was the only bad part of the whole weekend. Iwill start of by telling you she had many chances to shoot from a large doe to a spike horn up to a good 6 point.She has spent many hours in the woods but when it came down to it buck fever was to great.She felt very bad that she let down everybody.I told her that she did not let anybody down it was just part of hunting. Dad felt really bad but did not tell her.The reason that she got buck fever is that she wanted it that much more then someone that would just shoot and have no emotion.Back to the hunt.When John called us my daughter was beside herself.The many phone calls from John and his friend Ernie(from Day in the swamp taxidermy)made Sarah that much more excited to get up ther and start hunting.We got up there early so Ernie invited use over. After ten minutes I felt like family.He set her up with one of his guns better suited for her and she fired of a few rounds.Then we went over to the place that she was going to hunt with that help of his neighbor Rich and saw 16 deer with one nice 6 point.That made her not sleep much.I want to say right now that the time that John, Erine and Rich had spent to setup scout and host myself and my daughter was more than most people would do for people they don't even know . I guess that it was for the love of hunting and getting others involved in it ( my daughter Sarah) .The youth hunt was what they had to offer and it was the time of our life. It was the best opportunity for a youth that you could ask for.The friendship that we made was hard to put in words. For people that up until that weekend we did not even know that would do so much for us and other youth hunters for the true love of hunting and friendship.I still am having a hard time expressing my thanks for everything that you did for us.I also thank Erines Wife for opening there home for Sarah and I along with filling our bellys with fine cooking.Just like Brittney the other youth hunter the guys took time dring the day to take Sarah fishing to catch some salmon.To watch my little daughter reel in those fish was nothing short of amazing.I could talk much more about everything they did for us but i dont have time to tell it. But what I would say to everyone that has a youth please think about involving your kids in hunting with this youth hunt it is a chance of a lifetime to hunt and make friends that live to hunt and share it with others. Thanks again!!!! *We will never forget *


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.realtree.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=1103218&page=0&vc=&PHPSESSID=#Post1103218


In 2006 we had maybe 8 entries for the contest. Being the first year of this official Youth Hunting opportunity, maybe some folks were just skeptical. In todays world, I must agree, somebody doing something to benefit someone else, is a rare thing. I hope this special hunt will spark others in the Sporting Community to do the same. We look forward to next years 2nd annual Michigan Youth Hunt.

Thank you, for all the supporters and people who made this hunt happen!

JOHN


----------

